# Graco Mark IV or Mark V



## Skill77 (Apr 15, 2018)

I am contemplating buying a graco mark IV for spraying heavy bodied primers and mud for skim coating/ level 5 finishing. Now currently I spray my knock down texture on using a hopper gun. Would using a mark IV or even a mark V work well for texture or is it one of those things graco claims the machine will do but is not really worth the effort.


----------

